# lancer windows sans redémarrage ?



## paullux (31 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour, 

j'espère que je ne fais pas de doublon. 
J'ai une question peut être toute bête mais je n'arrive pas à trouver sur les autres sujets.

Je viens d'acheter un imac intel, j'ai donc Mac OS 10.5.2 (c'est ca Leopard ?). J'ai installer windows via Bootcamp dessus, l'installation c'est bien passée. Maintenant j'ai un fichier qui c'est créé sur le bureau sous Mac OS, "NO NAME", que j'ai rappelé "windows XP". Dedans j'accède aux fichiers windows, sans pouvoir les ouvrir pour la plupart ce qui parait normal puisque mon mac OS ne lit pas les extensions windows.
Il me semblait qu'il était possible d'avoir une interface windows, c'est à dire l'environnement windows, sans avoir à redémarrer l'ordi ? Cela est il vraiment possible ? Si oui je suppose que c'est un problème de driver mais je ne vois pas comment le résoudre. Bootcamp a été installer correctement sur windows (apparemment car il n'ai pas dans "Démarrer" mais il est dans "Program Files").
Quelqu'un peut il me renseigner, svp ?
Merci beaucoup.

Paullux


----------



## antro (31 Juillet 2008)

Là, visiblement, ce que tu veux c'est faire ce qu'on appelle de la virtualisation (c'est à dire executer Windows sous Mac OS X). Bootcamp n'est pas fait pour ça. Bootcamp te permet de choisir soit de démarrer Windows, soit de démarrer Mac OS X.
Je te conseille de regarder là, il y a un forum dédié pour ça.

Pour info, la solution VirtualBox fonctionne très bien chez moi et me suffit amplement. Qui plus est, elle est gratuite ! (Par contre, il te faudra toujours une licence Windows valide)


----------



## DeepDark (31 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour et bienvenue 

Appuyer sur alt au démarrage permet de booter sur windows ou OSX.
La pour passer de windows à Mac il faut redémarrer...

Pour avoir windows dans Mac > c'est par ici


----------



## paullux (31 Juillet 2008)

merci bcp pour vos réponses rapides et bien ciblées. Je vais regarder ce que ca donne.
Bonne journée
Paullux


----------



## DeepDark (31 Juillet 2008)

Euh j'y pense maintenant : n'oublie pas d'installer les drivers windows: Pour cela insère le DVD de Léopard dès que tu es sur le bureau windows et tout se lancera automatiquement


----------



## lifenight (31 Juillet 2008)

antro a dit:


> Là, visiblement, ce que tu veux c'est faire ce qu'on appelle de la virtualisation (c'est à dire executer Windows sous Mac OS X). Bootcamp n'est pas fait pour ça. Bootcamp te permet de choisir soit de démarrer Windows, soit de démarrer Mac OS X.
> Je te conseille de regarder là, il y a un forum dédié pour ça.
> 
> Pour info, la solution VirtualBox fonctionne très bien chez moi et me suffit amplement. Qui plus est, elle est gratuite ! (Par contre, il te faudra toujours une licence Windows valide)



Mieux vaut utiliser parallel ou vmware qui permettent de virtualiser windows qui se trouve sur sa partition bootcamp, ce que virtualbox peut pas encore faire, ça évite d'installer windows deux fois.


----------



## paullux (1 Août 2008)

Si je comprends bien ce que tu as voulu dire lifenight, si j'installe virtualbox je vais devoir réinstaller windows une deuxième fois ??? Je ne peux pas faire de la virtualisation à partir de la partition que j'ai créé ?


----------



## antro (1 Août 2008)

Effectivement, virtualbox ne te permet pas de virtualiser depuis ta partition bootcamp.
Dans ce cas, il faut se tourner vers des produits comme VMWare Fusion ou Parrallels desktop qui doivent savoir faire ça.

Ceci dit pour info chez moi, je n'ai pas éprouvé le besoin d'installer de partition Windows. Et comme je l'utilise très peu, un produit comme VirtualBox me suffit amplement !


----------



## byron22 (4 Août 2008)

ça marche facilement virtual box, il faut que windows XP soit officiel ?


----------



## BS0D (4 Août 2008)

byron22 a dit:


> ça marche facilement virtual box, il faut que windows XP soit officiel ?


 
*windows xp officiel* ? nan ça marche qu'avec des copies gravées illégales et avec un n° de série déjà utilisé.


Je veux pas être méchant, mais toi il faut un peu que t'arrête de poser tes questions bêtes et que t'ailles te renseigner tout seul comme un grand et lire des sujets et des tutos ... 
J'estime qu'il y a ce qu'il faut sur le net quand meme.

cf http://forums.macg.co/switch-et-conseils-dachats/changement-en-vue-228126.html, c'est pas la peine de poser les memes questions dans 30 topics différents.


----------



## byron22 (4 Août 2008)

Désolé, mais je ne veyux pas avoir de surprises en achetant mon MBM.
Sincèrement désolé pour mes questions bêtes!


----------

